# Troll Shillelagh WIP



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

This is for a Challenge on another Forum. It will end up being Youth sized.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those look great. Nice job incorporating the carving with the natural look,of the stick.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome carving! Some little ones will cherish those. :bow:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool and enchanting sticks! The carvings creates a magical and mysterious feeling on it.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I envy those who can carve! Nice job!


----------



## catsterisk (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like that little guy can talk.

I wonder what he would be saying?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I think he would say "Let me eat your cats" 

I'm kind of stuck. I removed some wood to bring the forehead out, which I like better. But now I'm not sure what to do with it.

Should I just clean it up and be done or do I need to add something else. I feel like it is the latter, but haven't come up with a plan yet.


----------



## catsterisk (Jan 10, 2013)

Ask your little troll friend what he wants as a design before you go to sleep tonight.....

and maybe he will answer in a dream.

Seriously I get some of my best ideas by "sleeping on it".


----------



## kevmag (Dec 29, 2012)

I think they look great the way they are


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

They are awesome! Love the carving against the rustic look of the stick left.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I set it aside for a bit for my muses to return. Thanks for all the comments!


----------

